# ISPConfig als Mailrelay



## OWK (5. Nov. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde ispconfig gerne so einrichten, dass die E-Mails einer bestimmten Absenderadresse über einen bestimmten Mailserver verschickt werden.
Ich sitze hinter einem privaten DSL Anschluss und gmx denkt immer ich würde SPAM versenden ;-)
Ich hab schonmal gesucht ob man das über die Oberfläche einrichten kann, hab aber nichts gefunden.
oder muss man das manuell über sender_relay und smtp_auth dem postfix beibringen?
Viele Grüße
OWK


----------



## OWK (5. Nov. 2009)

hab gerade in der Serverkonfig einen Punkt gefunden wo ich EINEN Relayserver eintragen kann, habs auch getestet funktioniert wunderbar
der is aber dann für alle E-Mails die ich versende, oder?
wenn ich aber unterschiedliche mailprovider für meine "vielzahl" an freemailer verwenden möchte komme ich mit der einen Einstellung nicht weit
bei postfix kann man ja je nach absenderadresse einen anderes mailrelay verwenden, kann man das über ispconfig auch?


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2009)

ISPconfig unterstützt nur einen mailrelay server. Wenn Du mherere nutzen willst, musst Du das in postfix manuell konfigurieren.


----------



## OWK (6. Nov. 2009)

das muss ja in der main.cf mit angegeben werden, wird die main.cf bei änderungen über das webfrontend von ispconfig neu generiert und meine änderungen somit überschrieben?


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2009)

Die main.cf wird nicht geändert, außer du installierst ein ispconfig update und wählst aus dass die Dienste rekonfiguriert werden sollen.


----------



## medisup (31. Jan. 2013)

*Ist die Antwort noch aktuell?*

Guten Tag,
ich möchte gerne von meiner Domäne xy.de  mit EmailKonten z.B. user1@xy.de, user2@xy.de an ein anderes MailRelay schicken, als user3@xy.de.

Kann ISP Config mit mehreren MailRelays umgehen? 
Ich stelle hier die Frage nochmal, ggfls ist diese Funktionalität seit 2009 eingebaut worden. (?)

Danke und Viele Grüße


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2013)

ISPconfig unterstützt nur einen mailrelay server. Wenn Du mherere nutzen willst, musst Du das in postfix manuell konfigurieren.


----------



## mare (31. Jan. 2013)

*Configuring Sender-Dependent SASL authentication --> Postfix Small/Home Office Hints and Tips
*


----------

